# Out Thinking an 8 YO



## Roadwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

My g-grandson is somewhat computer savvy like all 8 YOs.  He plays 'Minecraft' on his tablet until the battery runs down.  Then convincing him it takes 4 hours to charge, thereby giving him a chance to play outside.  I figured wrong, he turns the TV on, selects YouTube on Amazon Prime & then watches someone else playing 'Minecraft' learning the tricks to win.  I stood my ground made him turn it off & go outside.  He then figured he could hide the remote from me.  I had to think faster than him, installed 'FireStick' remote app on my smart phone giving me control.  He gets frustrated but I kept him in the dark about the app.  I'm sure he'll figure something else out, but for now I have the upper hand.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow!! Kids are so techi minded at such young ages now. Your GS sounds like a very smart kid, and he's only 8 ...can you imagine what he'll be like by the time he reaches his teens?..another 5 years of Modern technology who knows what he'll be capable of achieving.!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 1, 2018)

:lol:   Kids are tricky, Roadwarrior!


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2018)

You can probably stay one step ahead of him for another couple of years and then BAM!  Kids today are so smart and advanced.

I was babysitting the little 'uns last week.  Their parents got a new television and I was trying to figure out how to turn it on with the remote.  The two-year-old took the remote out of my hand, put it on the side table and brought me the correct one.   "Schooled" by a two-year-old.....I might as well give up now.


----------

